# Fake Gold Coins & Bars



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I came across an interesting Chinese company who is advertising, "Chinatungsten Online (Xiamen) Manu.&Sales Corp. is a very professional and serious company, specializing in manufacturing and selling tungsten fake gold and other tungsten related products for more than two decades." Visit their site

They are offering to make fake gold bars, coins, and other gold products and say, "Detecting a high-quality tungsten alloy fake gold bar would be extremely difficult." So difficult, in fact, that they have shown up in Germany, the UK, and Manhattan. The bars discovered so far were stamped with official looking PAMP (Swiss Produits Artistiques Métaux Précieux) markings and serial numbers. Source

Makes you wonder, huh?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It does not make me wonder at all. It leads me to believe some of the stories floating around the tin foil community though.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Leave a few fake gold bars in the safe for the thieves to run off happy with... Real gold just a little better hidden?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It will only take a few fakes in the market place to put a bug chilling effect on PMs.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe another attempt to keep people in paper 'dollars" and not diversify.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why I only want currency backed coins. Yes I know they can fake them too, but they are less likely to do so.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

For those that are new

Don't mess with gold, most can't afford it and silver is the better investment for the future.

First silver is in increments that are easily traded, unlike gold that is 1. way overpriced compared to silver and 2. even then isn't realistic for barter

Think about buying a penny candy with a $100 bill and that is the gold equivalent.

There have been some silver fakes out there but they are limited as 1 ounce of silver is maybe $20 where one ounce of gold is $1300 so which will you focus on?

The best silver to have is Pre 1965 90% silver times, quarters, half's and dollar's.

These are 90% pure as they have other elements in them to make them harder to last longer in normal trade.

Each coin is about .715% of an ounce silver.


----------

